# WooHoo! Pi is now an NRCHA money earner!!



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Congratulations ! <3<3 How exciting~


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks, @Zexious! I've been showing the association's classes for years (which do not give cash awards, but gives year end awards), but this is the 1st year for doing an NRCHA class all year ... This was only our 2nd show this year, so it's pretty fun to get some $$. 

I didn't know we won anything until Monday, when the Treasurer said,"I have a check for you." I thought she was pulling my leg, since the posted show results showed me out of the $$. She said the results were WRONG!  Got the Check yesterday! WooHoo!!!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks so much, @COWCHICK77!!


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Awesome job! Congrats to you and Pi!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Congrats! I love that photo, it shows so much action!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Sweet!!! Great job! :clap: :loveshower:


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks, @jenkat86, @karliejaye & @DraftyAiresMum



karliejaye said:


> I love that photo, it shows so much action!


Thanks! I love it cuz I'M NOT LEANING, LOL ... Here's a few more - another cow work from the 1K and one of reining from the 5K ... the stopping pix is not great (especially of me, but is better of me than usual), but what I love is that it shows improvement for both of us ... and gives me hope for great stops down the road!


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Congrats! That's awesome!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks @3rdTimestheCharm!!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

congrats!
So, we will see you in Red Deer at the Cowhorse Supreme????


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

@Smilie, thanks!!



Smilie said:


> So, we will see you in Red Deer at the Cowhorse Supreme????


Well, we are not good enough -- yet -- to justify the cost of that travel! Will stick closer to home this year, but will keep Red Deer in mind for future reference!! Looks like a pretty BIG show - and FUN ... definitely keep it in mind even for non-competing!


----------

